
GitHub open source repos are under attack. Any experience? - trymas
https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/cbf1k6/our_github_open_source_repos_are_under_attack_any/
======
bashy
GitHub's report abuse page has better protection than the issue board. I only
reported 2 in a minute.

"We've received too many requests from your IP address recently. Please wait a
few minutes, then try again."

